# Help and advice in choosing a breeder



## Linda S (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. My husband and I have decided, after much thought and research, to buy a cockapoo as they seem the perfect dog for us. However, I haven't had a dog since I was a child (a long time ago) and I feel quite nervous about the whole process. Part of the problem is that we live in Scotland and there aren't many breeders here (certainly from looking at "breedersonline"). Would anyone advise buying a puppy without seeing it first - partly because a couple we have seen advertised are from breeders in the south of England - so our journey down would probably be just to collect the dog, although obviously we would ask a lot about the dog from the breeder in our initial enquiries. Any advice/pointers/"pearls of wisdom" would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey welcome where abouts in scotland are you. 

What kind of cockapoo are you after English(working or show) or american cocker cross mini or toy poodle. 
Boy or girl
Do you have a colour in mind
Do you have a coat type you are after (not always something that can be predicted exactly)
do you have any alergys in the family that means you need to be confident they wont have a reaction to the pup.

Have you spent any time with a cockapoo

I have 3 english mini girls and an american mini girl. Their coats are all different. 2 are more poodle in differnt ways. One more cocker but still hase the cockapoo look. And one who is very much a mix. 
Im in north lanarkshire and would be more than happy to meet up is you wanted to see a cockapoo in the flesh.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Linda I am in Bearsden and I have a Jandaz cockapoo. He is brilliant but oh so naughty. I have to confess I didn't visit the breeder in person and I had him couriered up from Wales. I realise this is not conventional when choosing a dog but I have no regrets. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Linda S (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks SO much for your replies. We live in Dumbarton. I have a couple of colleagues with cockapoos (although they didn't buy them from breeders, so not much help with my query) who adore their dogs. I have mild asthma but I know of someone with a grandchild with asthma who has a cockapoo and they've been fine.

I have looked at Jandaz website but felt the cost of having the puppy brought up would be so high that I'd just be as well travelling down south to collect one.

Your cockapoos look beautiful and must bring you great joy.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My mum traveled done 4 times to Lincoln for our girls. decently.worth the travel. you also get that extra bonding time with them on the trip up.


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Linda S said:


> Thanks SO much for your replies. We live in Dumbarton. I have a couple of colleagues with cockapoos (although they didn't buy them from breeders, so not much help with my query) who adore their dogs. I have mild asthma but I know of someone with a grandchild with asthma who has a cockapoo and they've been fine.
> 
> I have looked at Jandaz website but felt the cost of having the puppy brought up would be so high that I'd just be as well travelling down south to collect one.
> 
> Your cockapoos look beautiful and must bring you great joy.


Hi,

I have a Jandaz puppy who is now 19 weeks old. You could not ask for a better natured dog....we travelled 4 1/2 hours each way to get her. However it was worth it as she is lovely friendly puppy who has settled in very quickly.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi & welcome 
We didn't have to travel too far for our girls, only about an hour and a half each way, but I would definitely travel for the perfect pup  After all, the pup you choose will hopefully be with you many years  It's worth a one off journey IMO. Where abouts are you looking for a pup? My girls were from Liverpool.
Let us know how you get on  & also what kind of cockapoo you're after, someone may be able to help or advise


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Linda S said:


> Thanks SO much for your replies. We live in Dumbarton. I have a couple of colleagues with cockapoos (although they didn't buy them from breeders, so not much help with my query) who adore their dogs. I have mild asthma but I know of someone with a grandchild with asthma who has a cockapoo and they've been fine.
> 
> I have looked at Jandaz website but felt the cost of having the puppy brought up would be so high that I'd just be as well travelling down south to collect one.
> 
> Your cockapoos look beautiful and must bring you great joy.


I have seen a breeder on breedersonline who is from Dumbarton. We didn't pay the full price for Beau as he was 131/2 weeks when we got him so I kind of justified the courier fee in my mind. He is full of fun and mischief but very smart. We go to training classes and I am so proud of how well he is doing. Mandy is in Aberdeen and she is a hobby breeder. I used to live in Aberdeen and I used to see lots of her puppies around. ):


----------



## Maya's Mum (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Linda, I'm in exactly the same situation as you so was really interested to read the replies, we too have been wondering if it's ok to pick a puppy from a picture first without actually seeing it, mostly due to the fact that the litters seem to sell out so fast and I keep seeing deposit secures puppy on all the write ups. I don't mind travelling to go and collect our pupp but I think I would like to know there's definately one in the litter that we feel is right for us first, is this how your feeling?


----------



## Linda S (Apr 1, 2012)

Good, helpful comments. I too had seen a breeder in Dumbarton but when I click on the link to their website it doesn't seem to exist anymore. I do think from all your comments that it pays to go and see the puppy. To Maya's mum - yes, I feel exactly as you do as it must be lovely to pick a puppy from a litter - to actually see all the dogs and identify the one for you must make a difference.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Linda,

The Cockapoo Club of GB look to offer as much info as you should need for your search:
http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/buying-a-cockapoo.html

Stephen X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can see your reasoning wanting to meet the puppies, but I didn't meet either of mine until the day we brought them home and they're both perfect for us  You will love a pup regardless because it will be part of your family, I don't think it's a must that you have to meet the litter beforehand to choose your pup, but I would recommend going to pick up the pup to come home as you get to meet the breeder and the parents as well which is important


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a useful Puppy Buying Guide on My Dogs Life which may help you with your search. 

Enjoy your search and I hope you find your breeder and perfect puppy soon .. you will love owning a cockapoo xxx


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Linda

We're based half way between Glasgow & Edinburgh and travelled to Rosedale Doodles in preston to pick up Baxter.

We were sent weekly photos and a video to help us choose our wee boy. Not ideal but we made a great decision as Baxter is a fantastic boy. He's 16 weeks old now 

There seems to be a good choice of breeders in the north of england, but for some reason theres not much in Scotland. 

Good luck with your hunt


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Linda, welcome to the world of "Cockapoo". I think you're so lucky to find this site before you get your puppy as there is a lot to learn here  I found it after I had got my dog and I now know so much more about what to look for in a breeder and a puppy!. The puppy that you buy will hopefully be a dog in your family for a long, long time so I think going that extra mile to find the right breeder and puppy is well worth it. I would strongly advise you to visit the breeder in advance of litter selection day and see the parent dogs if you can. Ask about the all important health tests and relevant paperwork and see if you can get a personal recommendation on your chosen breeder. Health tests, IMHO, are key as there are sadly too many breeders out there who fake it or just don't bother. If you trust the breeder 100% then let them choose the puppy for you if you don't want to make another trip. I personally think picking the puppy yourself is a lovely experience but I'm open to idea of the pup being chosen if I think the breeder knows what they are doing . Just remember the decision you make now will have an impact on your life for approx. 12-15 years. Good luck in your search.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Linda, I am in East Lothian. I chose my breeder by whittling down the options on breedersonline, I wanted a working cross. I read through websites, then contacted the ones that I liked the look of. After emails and phonecalls I decided that one was right for me, although I didn't visit before I went to choose my pup at 6 weeks, (had I been in your position, I would have followed advice on here and made that initial visit too). The breeder knew exactly what type of puppy I was looking for (colour and more importantly temperament) and guided me - but I had a choice, and fell in love with Izzy instantly. I had also seen photos of the puppies week by week, and videos. 
I travelled 5 1/2 hours, each way, to choose Izzy, then again to bring her home. It was worth every minute. Good luck with your search


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry - duplicate post


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am contacted frequently asking if I can recommend breeders, which I don't like to do, as I feel finding a breeder and puppy is a very personally choice.

I would always refer people to the My Dogs Life Puppy Buying Guide and I am happy to answer any questions anyone may need help with whilst on their search, but it is your search not mine and it would not be right for me to tell you where to get your puppy from, but I am happy to share my experience and knowledge with anyone via My Dogs Life  

I like to create a wish list when looking for a new puppy and this is how I found Picnic's wonderful breeder   

I just adore cockapoos xxx


----------

